# shappell ice shanties



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone use one...specifically a 2 man? I was thinking about a shanty or a gps for my big purchase this winter for ice fishing? Would really like a Frabill or an Otter but at $600+ that's out of my range. I don't use a shanty that much but think my girlfriend and son would like to fish out of it?? I like they are made in Michigan and not China like Clam! So let's here it Shappell owners...the good and the bad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Where was your " mobile device " made? Lol just sayin...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

gillcommander said:


> Does anyone use one...specifically a 2 man? I was thinking about a shanty or a gps for my big purchase this winter for ice fishing? Would really like a Frabill or an Otter but at $600+ that's out of my range. I don't use a shanty that much but think my girlfriend and son would like to fish out of it?? I like they are made in Michigan and not China like Clam! So let's here it Shappell owners...the good and the bad!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

back out interior helps this is cause the sun is blocked out. which if you know about ice fishing it not good to set up cleared ice but good to set up on a snowy patch of ice so the fish can't see you but like i am saying it helps so they can't see you for fish like pike eyes crappie blue gills and perch etc... this is the same reason i use those thermal hole covers so light does not shine down the hole and spoke fish.


shappell is good i suggets a hub style because they are a little lighter then the rover style to haul out there each has it own plus. i have one like the breifcase style that fold in half called a minute man best shanty for the money because your feet are not all wet on the ice freezeing. were the hub and flip over they are so. i would brain storm and pick which has more pluses then minuses and would fit your build. btw the brief case ones the new ones the floor i hear crack in them cause there made out of plastic. but can berepaired wit ha sheet of ply wood. hub style shanties i hear they get broken poles every once in a wile on them and bad hubs. as for the flip over bad tubs like broken and worn out. and you got to watch your finger o nwindy days in a flip over. if it come flying up or down you could lose a finger. like i was saying shappell is far suppior to clam in my opinion but each there own.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

northlyon said:


> Where was your " mobile device " made? Lol just sayin...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Right!!! But I don't think too many cell phone companies are setting up shop in the states!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

I fish a lot, I'm on my third s-3000, and when this one goes, I'll get another. I should try something else but I like these.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

FrankaB said:


> I fish a lot, I'm on my third s-3000, and when this one goes, I'll get another. I should try something else but I like these.


 
thanks!!!


----------



## HuntingTimeYet (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a shappel rover single. I have used it for several years and it works great. Only issue i had was the brackets holding the seat came out. It was a easy fix. It works prefect for me at least.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

franks has shanty days commimg up dec 9,10,11 many floor models to look at .


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I've had the S 3000 for a few years and really like it. The GOOD: As mentioned, off the ice; blackout; price. Other GOODS: good amount of area; lightweight; carpeted floor muffles sound; good platform for carrying lots of gear, even if you never set it up; dark color absorbs heat from the sun, even on a cloudy day (I have never needed a heater and usually take off my coat).
The BAD: MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE SKI KIT!!!!! Dragging the shanty on snow is like pulling a snowplow! Also: You have to collapse the skis, in order to set it up, then if you move, it is harder to pull. Not bad enough to discourage me from moving, however. Final bad, IMO; less portable than a flipover type, once it is assembled.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ive fished out of a shapell cabin style and a rover 2.5 flip over. I have a killzone xl hub style. Im not a big fan of the cabin style, i have noticed my friend chasing his around the ice on windy days. The flip over is heavy to pull, but if the snows not to thick it can be done. The hub style is very portable although you usually need to put some of the anchors in and then i usually don't like to move it. The flip over can be moved around fairly quick. All of they will get you out of the wind. On nasty days i use my hub as a place to warm up or take a break from the weather. Just depends on what fits your style of fishing and will fit in your vehicle.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

If you don't want to drive all the way up to Franks, Bass Pro at Great Lakes Crossing has several different models set up on display. You didn't mention how you move about on the ice. If you are using a ATV or snowmobile, weight isn't a problem so a flip top is the way to go. If you are walking, a hub style would be better suited although as mentioned, on windy days, you will need to anchor it down.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

DaveW731 said:


> I've had the S 3000 for a few years and really like it. The GOOD: As mentioned, off the ice; blackout; price. Other GOODS: good amount of area; lightweight; carpeted floor muffles sound; good platform for carrying lots of gear, even if you never set it up; dark color absorbs heat from the sun, even on a cloudy day (I have never needed a heater and usually take off my coat).
> The BAD: MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE SKI KIT!!!!! Dragging the shanty on snow is like pulling a snowplow! Also: You have to collapse the skis, in order to set it up, then if you move, it is harder to pull. Not bad enough to discourage me from moving, however. Final bad, IMO; less portable than a flipover type, once it is assembled.


 
i ended out buying a shappell jet sled to tow the minute man around i got. when i take it on the ice i tie it to the top with ratchet straps and just throw it on top of the jet sled to move around. if thinking a minteman type shanty buy a rod bag like cabelas rod bag to keep the rods in below the shantyin the jet sled also two swivel seat spiders with a good boat seat will help with the crapedness seat spider can be found at gander moutian if you need them just private message me i will get you the link. don't for get a lantren to keep warm and for night fishing. any ways wish ya luck on finding the shanty of your dreams.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

This is the sled i have not the jet sled here i am thinking it was a jet sled any ways these are made in michigan just like the jet sleds. any ways check them out there cheaper then jet sleds. i have the big one and my 3 man minute man over laps it. a little like 1.5 inch on two sides the rails on these will take a rathet strap so you do not have to drill holes. 

http://sportssled.com/


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

I have both the s3000 and a rover 1.5 and like them both alot, easy to set up and durable, have had the 3000 for years and still in good shape.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

I fish out of a Rover 2 and like it. I used to fish out of the 3000 and liked that one too, gave that one to my brother and it's still in good shape after 7 or 8 yrs. 

I don't know what to make of there new 2 man flip over though. It's on larger sled base so the poles are one piece eliminating having to extend them and break them down when your moving around. 

Seems like a good idea but the sled is kind of big, something like 80 by 60 or so.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

I have 2 DX3000's, one is the camo version and one is the old style blue. I have had good luck with these shanties. Also being a Michigan company I like buying locally. Customer service is good also, had an issue with the zipper on my blue shanty, called the company and had a brand new cover at my door in 2 days.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I have had a Shappel DX 3000 for about five years. Still in great shape. I recommend it.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I have the grey 2000 that I bought in 1994 and it is in really good condition. I've had to repair the bungee's a couple of times but that is it. I've dragged it all around the state.

Ken


----------

